# jar, javac, ant funktioiniert nicht



## junkhead (7. Jun 2009)

hallo,

habe das aktuelle jdk geladen und installiert,
die umgebungsvariablen gesetzt:
JAVA_HOME = C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_14
JRE_HOME = C:\Programme\Java\jre6
ANT_HOME = C:\Apache\apache-ant-1.7.1

aber jar, javac, ant funktionieren nicht.
habe ich was vergessen?

vielen dank fürs helfen im voraus.


----------



## maki (7. Jun 2009)

> aber jar, javac, ant funktionieren nicht.
> habe ich was vergessen?


Ja, die Fehlermeldung


----------



## diggaa1984 (7. Jun 2009)

vielleicht den PATH noch setzen, zB auf <jdk-path>/bin ?


----------



## junkhead (7. Jun 2009)

Meldung:
Der Befehl "ant" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.

PATH = C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_14\bin
habe ich nun gesetzt. javac und jar gehen jetzt.
aber ant noch nicht.


----------



## maki (7. Jun 2009)

Das bin Verzeichniss von ANT noch in den PATH mitaufnehmen, steht aber auch alles in den Installationsanleitungen, gell


----------

